

God Software - canadaduane
http://canadaduane.posterous.com/god-software
This is an essay I've been working on that captures some of the thoughts and ideas that my brother and I have developed over time.  It is an analogy between software frameworks and religion.
======
dman
This post makes me wish there was a downvote feature.

~~~
canadaduane
Why is that? Is it just a difference in belief, or is it something else?

